# Freelance Visa Question



## parisiennest (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello,

I am a young American expat currently residing in Paris.
I want to move to Berlin/Munich to start the FREELANCE VISA PROCESS soon. 

I just have two quick questions:

1. As part of the visa process, can you show contracts/recommendations that are not from German companies? 

I have a client back in the US and currently searching for a client now in Germany, but since the visa process is 2-3 months long some German clients may not be so excited to provide a recommendation letter when most of them want someone to work within a month. 

2. Can you work full time on a freelance visa? What is the maximum time you are allowed for one company?

Please help!


----------

